# What are these on my skin?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Get this every now and again, come and go. On my arms, legs, hairline. Anyone else get them?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like ginger mate , your fcuked :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Use a skin exfoliant mate & also a good body moisturiser.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Wash ya bedding lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Spots :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> looks like ginger mate , your fcuked :whistling:


Rather ginger that balding 

note: don't ban me if you become a mod...


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

vetran said:


> Wash ya bedding lol


Change it weekly and change pillow cases twice a week


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Could be sweat Rash,Could be crab louse.I too am ginger but also bald, i must be the only man alive that prayed for baldness.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Spots :lol:


Nothing in them though mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with balding :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it`s common among those that smell of wee , nothing to worry about although you really should get that ginger looked at its fcuking spreading :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> *Change it weekly and change pillow cases twice a week*


Take no notice of me mate just havin a laugh, but let me say this they only go for the good stuff


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> it`s common among those that smell of wee , nothing to worry about although you really should get that ginger looked at its fcuking spreading :lol:


cvnt :laugh:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Ginger :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Scabies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vetran said:


> Take no notice of me mate just havin a laugh, but let me say this they only go for the good stuff


yeah his wifes perfume then they smell the ginger and die :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Daywalker :tongue:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah his wifes perfume then they smell the ginger and die :lol:


*Girlfriend, I'm not a pensioner like you :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Daywalker :tongue:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah his wifes perfume then they smell the ginger and die :lol:


Also cheers for the reps haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> *Girlfriend, I'm not a pensioner like you :lol:


no your a ginger though :lol:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

****ing lol @ ginger jokes!

its looks like spots, probs a hormone thing as some peeps get these easily for no reason


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe it's Shingles or signs of it







, look very similar :whistling: .


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like gingivitis to me, I'd get that looked at before your arm drops off 

@Ginger Ben


----------

